# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Kein Vortrieb

## Unregistriert

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem gestern in der Nrnberger Gegend mal wieder Wind war, brauche ich nun eure Hilfe.

Ich kann den Druck im Segel nicht in Vortrieb umsetzen!

Ich verspre den Druck im Segel und will dann dichtholen. Nur leider kann ich das ganze nicht wirklich in Vortieb umsetzen und komme nicht ins gleiten.
Und sobald ich meinen Fu hinter den Mastfuss setze, ist es wieder vorbei und der Druck ist raus.

Was mache ich falsch?!

Mit folgenden Daten war ich gestern bestckt:

Board: Xantos 310
Segel: Gaastra 6,2 qm mit einem Camber
Windstrke: 3 Bft.

Danke fr eure Ratschlge

Gru

Thomas

----------


## Unregistriert

geh das nchste mal einfach mal bei 6 bft. raus....

----------


## Unregistriert

Vielleicht solltest du erst mal sagen, wie lange du surfst und wie schwer du bist. Und ob das Segel z.B. ein neueres (2005-10Jahre) oder noch eines der alten Stofftcher ist.

OK, da du schreibst, dass es einen Camber hat, geh ich mal davon aus, dass es was neuer ist. Wenn du normal schwer bist, denke icg auch, dass einfach zu wenig Wind war. Ich mit 80kg komme bei 3bft mit 6qm und hnlichem Brett auch nicht ins Gleiten. Hast du mal eine Be gibt's zwar Druck und Vortrieb, aber nur fr wenige Sekunden. Richtig ins gleiten komme ich da nicht. Entweder greres Segel. Bei mir sind's bei 3 WS 7,5qm oder mehr bzw. gleichmigerer Wind. 6qm fahre ich eigentlich nie, da mein nchst kleineres 5,2qm hat. Und die 7,5 fahre ich locker bis 5/6 bft. Die 5,2 darber. Ab 7 nur noch mit 4,2, bzw. nur noch in der Welle. 
Greets

----------


## TomFlensburg

Denke wie die anderen auch, zu wenig Wind.

Bei 6,2 brauchst Du als 80kg Durchschnitssmann schon 5 Bft um Deinen Tanker ins Rollen zu bewegen.

Denke mal die Theorie des "Vorwrtskommens" ist Dir bekannt oder? Also welche Kurse Du wie zu fahren hast und so. 
Am leichtesten kommt man auf Raumschot mit bissel pumpen ins gleiten.

Gruss

Tom

----------


## naish the hero

Scheinbar befindest Du Dich genau an der Grenze von Verdrnger zu Gleitfahrt.Wenn Du ber 60 Kilo wiegst brauchst Du auf jedenfall ein greres Segel also pro 10 Kilo mehr ca 1QM mehr.Was Du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist die Finnengre denn die spielt beim Angleiten auch eine gr0e Rolle.Wenn Du wesentlich leichter bist als 60 kilo probier doch mal den Mastfus weiter vorne zu fahren .Aloha

----------


## Unregistriert

Vielen Dank fr die vielen Hinweise.

Mit euren Vermutungen lagt Ihr eigentlich ganz richtig.

75 kg und 182 cm gro!

Bezglich der Finnengre?

Zum frhen angleiten eine grere Finne oder eine etwas kleinere Finne? (generell)

Bin, um auch einmal mein Fahrknnen zu beschreiben, gerade im Aufsteigerbereich unterwegs

----------


## naish the hero

Zum frheren Angleiten brauchst Du eine grere Finne.Am besten Du gehst einmal zum local Dealer vielleicht kann er Dir eine gebrauchte zum ausprobieren leihen,oder schau mal bei ebay.Ich wrde so auf eine 40er freeride Finne Tippen.Aber trotzdem brauchst Du um bei 3 BFT ins gleiten zu kommen mindesten 1,5qm mehr.Aloha

----------


## der wahre simme

In wie fern spielt die Finnengre beim angleiten ne Rolle? Ich wieg  (mittlerweile :-( ) 67 kg und bin mit 72,er, 150Liter-Floss und 30cm Finne bei ber 4 Bft. immer gut dabei. 

Greetz

----------


## der wahre simme

> Was Du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist die Finnengre denn die spielt beim Angleiten auch eine gr0e Rolle.



In wie fern spielt die Finnengre beim angleiten ne Rolle? Ich wieg (mittlerweile :-( ) 67 kg und bin mit 72,er, 150Liter-Floss und 30cm Finne bei ber 4 Bft. immer gut dabei. 

Greetz

----------


## naish the hero

Das hat was mit der Fahrphysik zu tun.Die Finne hilft ja den Seitentrieb des Boards in Vortrieb umzuwandeln.Umso grer die Finne umso weniger Seitentrieb hast Du.Das gilt aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit dann wird die grere Flche eher zur Bremse.Dann heisst es wieder weniger Flche ist mehr Geschwindigkeit.Aber nicht nur die Flche sondern auch die Form,Flexibilitt und Profilierung spielen dabei eine Rolle.Ist aber eine Wissenschaft fr sich.Wenn Du jetzt-ist natrlich auch vom Boardtyp abhngig-eine 40er Finne auf Dein Board amchen wrdest bist Du schon bei 3Bft gut dabei.Aloha

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ist aber eine Wissenschaft fr sich.Wenn Du jetzt-ist natrlich auch vom Boardtyp abhngig-eine 40er Finne auf Dein Board amchen wrdest bist Du schon bei 3Bft gut dabei.Aloha



Ganz sicher nicht! Du kannst dir bei 3 bft ne 70 cm Finne drunter machen und kommst mit 6.2 nicht ins gleiten. Der Schlssel ist die Segelflche, Board und Finne mssen lediglich dazu passen.

----------


## naish the hero

Tja grosser ungekannter,dann muss meine Freundin wohl nen Motor unter ihrem Brett haben.(sind allerdings auch obere 3 Windstrken)

----------


## Unregistriert

Bei 3 



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem gestern in der Nrnberger Gegend mal wieder Wind war, brauche ich nun eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich kann den Druck im Segel nicht in Vortrieb umsetzen!
> 
> Ich verspre den Druck im Segel und will dann dichtholen. Nur leider kann ich das ganze nicht wirklich in Vortieb umsetzen und komme nicht ins gleiten.
> Und sobald ich meinen Fu hinter den Mastfuss setze, ist es wieder vorbei und der Druck ist raus.
> 
> ...



Hi bei 3bft und 6 qm wirst Du wohl kaum ins Rutschen kommen,es sei denn, du wiegst 60 kg
sollte dies der Fall sein,mut du dein Segel bauchiger trimmen,zwei-dreimal gepumpt und ab geht die Post.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Tja grosser ungekannter,dann muss meine Freundin wohl nen Motor unter ihrem Brett haben.(sind allerdings auch obere 3 Windstrken)



Tja, deine Freundin wird auch keine 75kg haben oder?
Mit 75kg bist nicht mal mit 7m bei 4Bft im Gleiten wurscht wie gro die Finne ist.
Ich (77kg) sprech da aus Erfahrung. Und wenn das Fahrknnen dann auch noch zu wnschen brig lsst dann ist es noch schwieriger.
lg. Karl

----------


## naish the hero

Tja grosser unbekannter.Wie Du vielleicht bemerkt hast hab ich 1.allgemein geantwortet und 2. bin ich auf die frage meines Vorgngers eingegangen.Und wenn Du bei 4Bft bei nur 75 kilo mit einem 7ner Segel nicht ins Gleiten kommst dann wrd ich so schlau reden.Fahrtechnik ist die halbe Miete und unterhalt dich mal mit Fachleuten ber die Bedeutung der Finn

----------


## Kutte fr Arme

Also dass die Fahrtechnik ohne zweifel einen immensen Unterschied ausmacht steht wohl  ganz auer Frage. Es gibt auch Leute die kommen bei 5 bft. nicht ans gleiten. Aber mal was anderes:
Warum tut der Kollege sich und seinerm Krper das denn an bei 3 Windstrken den Qulemax zu spielen. Heute gibts leider/Gott sei Dank keine boards mehr die eigentlich da Spass machen, auer den freestylern und zu der Truppe scheint er ja nun offensichtlich nicht zu gehren.

Also warte lieber noch auf Wind.

In der Zeit kannst Du besser mit den Kumpels dummes Zeug bers surfen reden, macht mehr Spass und ist nicht so frustrierend.

Ohne berheblich sein zu wollen: Ich habe vor Jahren entschieden, dass mir kein Campersegel mehr ins Haus kommt und  keins Grer als 6 m . Passt der Wind nicht mach ich was anderes, gibt genug zu tuen. Und seitdem macht das surfen wieder richtig spass, weil es wieder relaxter geworden ist.
In diesem Sinne

M

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ohne berheblich sein zu wollen: Ich habe vor Jahren entschieden, dass mir kein Campersegel mehr ins Haus kommt und  keins Grer als 6 m . Passt der Wind nicht mach ich was anderes, gibt genug zu tuen. Und seitdem macht das surfen wieder richtig spass, weil es wieder relaxter geworden ist.
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> M



So halte ich es ab heuer auch. Grtes Segel 6.0 (6.9 verkauft) und wenn zu wenig Wind ist, geh ich Mountainbiken anstatt permanent auf Wind zu warten. Spekuliere auch darauf dass es dann ein bissl relaxter ist und mehr Spa macht.
lg. Karl

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ohne berheblich sein zu wollen: Ich habe vor Jahren entschieden, dass mir kein Campersegel mehr ins Haus kommt und  keins Grer als 6 m . Passt der Wind nicht mach ich was anderes, gibt genug zu tuen. Und seitdem macht das surfen wieder richtig spass, weil es wieder relaxter geworden ist.



Man kann bei Leichtwind sehr gut Manver ben. Klar, bern Teich heizen macht mehr Spass. Zumindest ich be bei Hack keine Manver...

Ciao
Sicko

----------


## naish the hero

> Also dass die Fahrtechnik ohne zweifel einen immensen Unterschied ausmacht steht wohl  ganz auer Frage. Es gibt auch Leute die kommen bei 5 bft. nicht ans gleiten. Aber mal was anderes:
> Warum tut der Kollege sich und seinerm Krper das denn an bei 3 Windstrken den Qulemax zu spielen. Heute gibts leider/Gott sei Dank keine boards mehr die eigentlich da Spass machen, auer den freestylern und zu der Truppe scheint er ja nun offensichtlich nicht zu gehren.
> 
> Also warte lieber noch auf Wind.
> 
> In der Zeit kannst Du besser mit den Kumpels dummes Zeug bers surfen reden, macht mehr Spass und ist nicht so frustrierend.
> 
> Ohne berheblich sein zu wollen: Ich habe vor Jahren entschieden, dass mir kein Campersegel mehr ins Haus kommt und  keins Grer als 6 m . Passt der Wind nicht mach ich was anderes, gibt genug zu tuen. Und seitdem macht das surfen wieder richtig spass, weil es wieder relaxter geworden ist.
> In diesem Sinne
> ...



Wie oft Surfst Du denn dann.Durch den kauf eines greren Boards und einem 8,8qm Segel hab ich meine Surfzeit um 80% erhht.Und mittlereweile gibt es auch camberlose Segel in der Gre.Und auch mit einem 8,8qm Segel kann mann geile powehalsen und Duck jibes Fahren und sein Fahrknnen verbessern.Aloha

----------

